# random thought cuz of amazon



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

so im finaly getting around to finishing up two poly slingshots i made a few months back and was planing on some rubber tubing from simple shot with the pouches i plan on buying but i also have some 3/8 od 1/4 id tubing floating around the house some where. now on to my thought i got email from amazon about random things and it brought up the trumark power bands and that got me thinking what are the dimes on them the id and od. ive used them before when i first go into slingshots and liked them but i felt like the 3/8 1/4 tubing was better at slinging heavy stuff is it just all in my head or is my gut feeling right?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

The 3/8 OD X 1/4 ID tubing you have would only really work well with heavy projectiles, i would say .45 lead or similiar weight. Where did you get it from? If its from HomeDepot or Lowes, or a hardware store it probably wont perform as well as what you get from Trumark. Just my intuition talking, i havent shot any tubes other than stock Barnett bands, stock Daisy yellow, stock, Trumark Yellow, and dankung 2040's and 1842's.


----------

